# Insulation and interior finish material?



## onytay (Nov 30, 2011)

As you may have seen from my smokehouse project in the smokehouse build section I'm in the process of building now. From looking at other builds and seiing what others are using I'm wondering about what to use to insulate and finish the inside of my smoker.

Is this OK to finish the interior of my smoker with this http://www.lowes.com/pd_12549-99999-LBR12549_4294815995_4294937087_?productId=3176707&Ns=p_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Hardwood%2BPlywood_4294815995_4294937087_%3FNs%3Dp_product_prd_lis_ord_nbr%7C0%7C%7Cp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=

Also as long as the inside walls are sealed up, is it ok to use R13 fiberglass insulation? I already have a couble rolls laying around that were left over from other projects. Just trying to keep cost down but I havn't seen anyone else using this yet so I'm not sure wether its ok.


----------



## alelover (Nov 30, 2011)

Search plywood smoker in the search thingy up top. I know there are a few threads on the subject.


----------



## eman (Nov 30, 2011)

Try looking at some cement board for your interior walls.

I think w/ the cement board the R-13 would be fine.


----------



## onytay (Dec 4, 2011)

I have decided to go ahead with using the hardwood plywood for the interior walls, but instead of using the r13 for insulation I'm going with ceramic fiber blanket. I've seen here where others have used it and seeing how we use it where I work I can get it a whole lot cheaper than buying it online, about half the price than what's on eBay or furnace supply stores. Now just need to find some dowel rods and ill be set!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 4, 2011)

look in the curtain rod section at lowes/home depot


----------



## onytay (Dec 4, 2011)

JckDanls 07 said:


> look in the curtain rod section at lowes/home depot



That's an excellent idea thanks!


----------

